# Any UK trained social workers working in Canada?



## MinneMouse123 (Oct 25, 2015)

If you trained as a social worker in the UK, how easy was it to transfer your skills to Canada?

Did you need to take further exams once you moved or was your UK degree and experience enough?

Thank you.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd say have a look here to see how your UK qualifications translate into Canadian standards.

Please do not get offended if it turns out that you need upgrading/further courses/exams. I worked as a hospital pharmacy technician in Canada for 12 years (5 of which as a lead technician) but since I wasn't officially licensed to practice as a Technician (licensing was being rolled out just as I was preparing to move to the UK and I was unwilling to shell out > CAD 4000$ for something that I wouldn't be necessarily able to use once I got to the UK), I was not able to transfer my skills to the UK - the The General Pharmaceutical Council stated that I would have to take a 2 year apprenticeship before they would consider registering me (2 years at a sh*te Apprentice's wage for what I'd been doing for over a decade? ... thanks but no).


Anyway, I digress... if you start at the CASW site, they should be able to give you some help and insight into how you can port your skills across the pond.

Good luck!


----------



## red86 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey, My partner is also a social worker but we are from Australia.

She I currently jumping through the hoops to get registration in Canada.
First of all you need to work out what province you want to work in its not a federal thing like in Aus.
Then you need to get your qualifications evaluated from ICES.
Then you need to apply for registration for that province. 

ICES requested qualification be mailed to them direct from the uni.

So far the process has taken about 8 weeks and it's still ongoing, we will probably get our visa quicker.


----------



## Mackenzie1 (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm not up to date with the application process for Canada, I last looked a few years ago. Are there particular provinces where social work is in demand? I saw where a post a few months ago where someone was saying it would be very hard for an internationally qualified social worker to find work even with the visa. Just wondering if anyone has more up to date information?


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

I trained and worked as an AMHP, took two years plus to get registered, took aswb exam and supervision. Choose your province wisely, may not be interchangeable.


----------

